# Black hoof polish for a palomino?



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Black just looks more professional than clear-- my opinion.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone here uses hoof black, except Appaloosas with the striped hooves, they use the clear. I guess everyone uses the black because white hooves are yellowish looking, clear highlights that and is not attractive.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Most people are going to clear with the exception of the bigger circuits and world/national shows. The black is a pretty harsh look, especially on lighter horses and white legs.


----------



## Little Mare (Aug 21, 2013)

I am not a fan of black polish on light legs/light hooves. I think they look big and bulky. Some people sand light and parti hooves (to make them whiter, less yellow) and paint them with clear polish. Or, just go for the clear.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

If your horse has white hooves, go with clear. Never liked the look of black hoof polish on a Palomino. Too much of an eye sore.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on her feet LOL. If she's got stellar feet and legs, then you may want to go with black because it _will_ draw attention to the lower half of her LOL. If she's just got average legs/feet, then I'd probably go with clear, it wouldn't be quite so startling against her lighter body color.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No black on a palomino unless you want her to look like she has fake feet. I prefer the to look like a polished version of natural, myself.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gently go over the hooves with fine grit sandpaper to brighten them up, then use clear polish over.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> If your horse has white hooves, go with clear. Never liked the look of black hoof polish on a Palomino. Too much of an eye sore.


Very much agreed. As long as you're doing performance and not halter. The halter crowd does black hooves on every horse no matter the coloring, for whatever inane reasoning. 

Sand the hooves (most importantly the white ones) with a sanding block to get the yucky stained look off before applying the polish, that really makes a huge difference.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Black is better in my opinion because it is clearer for the judge to see how well your pony moves/jumps. Also it catches the judges eye more and looks more professional.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Clear all the way, especially for local shows!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

